# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Author: James Hilton.

## MANICHAEAN

I was surprised that the author James Hilton was not included in this section.
Having only just started his novel " Lost Horizons," I must admit that I was immediately taken by this work. The initial command of characters, locations and dialogue is quite remarkable.
M.

----------

